# Sargent ec450



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the Sargent EC450 charger in my Autocruise Starfire, When I run the engine ( not on EHU ) i have notices that the two battery lights on the panel above the door are flashing. Never noticed that before. Is it supposed to flash or have I got another fault to add to the list.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Go here:

EC450 instructions <<

forward to page 12 where it says :-

_When the vehicle engine is running both the vehicle battery and the leisure battery LED's will flash in
unison to indicate that they are connected together and are being charged by the vehicle._

It does the same on my Starburst control panel (...but mine is a different control panel :wink: ) Not that many owners will have noticed it flashing away ....it was ages before I noticed it as there is not a lot of reason to walk back and look once the engine is running...but now I know that it should flash I do have to take a look when I remember :roll:

Mike


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Mike, it's funny but you never go to the rear when the engine is running. All seems fine.

Thank you

Bob


----------

